# toro model 71181



## skinhinajeep (Aug 25, 2011)

i have a toro model 71181 riding lawn mower which is starting to go slower, im assuming the hydro is going out, is there a way i can check the fluid, i cant see anything to check it, also is there any type of adjustment to make it go faster?

thanks,
tc


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is a belt drive unit, its more likely that the belt is slipping. The newer hydrostatic transmissions are relatively trouble free, and they mostly outlast the unit. I have only replaced three in my 10 years working on lawn and garden equipment, and two of those were under warranty due to the belt being improperly tensioned on a zero turn mower, causing the belt to chatter when turning, stripping the splines on the input shaft. If your unit is belt drive, I'd replace the belt from the engine to the transmission and check all the idler pulleys for wear. On the Ariens units that we work on, the tensioner pulley for the transmission drive belt is plastic, and over time, it wears from a nice V shape to a U shape, allowing the belt to ride too deep in the pulley. That prevents the idler from applying enough tension to the belt, and the belt slips.


----------



## skinhinajeep (Aug 25, 2011)

i will check the belt out


----------



## skinhinajeep (Aug 25, 2011)

well if the belt is slipping, why does it work fine in reverse but is slow going forward?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jack up the rear and support it safely,so the tires are able to turn.Start the engine and see if the tires turn,without touching the fwd/rev selector.I'm betting you'll see them try to turn backwards.If so,shut off the egine and adjust the selector centering pin,on the right side of the trans axle,until it stops "creeping".


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 99 murray hydro did the same thing- the belt was pretty worn , replaced it and it worked like new.

Another thing you might want to check is the brakes - over the years they tend to corrode being made of disimilar metals .


----------



## skinhinajeep (Aug 25, 2011)

what needs to be looened or taken off in order to get the belt off and what type of brakes are used for the toro? can i just disengage the brakes, the pedal has to be pressed down in order for it to start but as long as the switch is being pressed it should work i would assume.


----------

